# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BD Para

## szav

I have 2 bottles of BD Para I bought from someone. I am sure they are fake, but I want second opinions before I confront him to try and resolve this. Thanks Bros.

----------


## PrimoPup

Here is a pic from the BD website.
and here is what they say about the labels



> New labels on all vials have a shiny metalliic RED part as shown above.
> Old labels are still in circulation. There are no holograms on the new labels
> There are also now British Dragon Pharmaceutical products in circulation with BLUE labels, instead of RED. Blue labels indicate products that have been exported to CIS countries and East Europe. Blue-labelled British Dragon Pharmaceutical products are the same as the red-labelled products.

----------


## szav

> Here is a pic from the BD website.
> and here is what they say about the labels


Thanks for the response PrimoPup. I seen those photos on BD website. If you look at the top of the label it says " Trenabol Depot" and mine says "Trenabol Depot 100". That is why I think they are fake, but I am not 100% sure.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> I have 2 bottles of BD Para I bought from someone. I am sure they are fake, but I want second opinions before I confront him to try and resolve this. Thanks Bros.


The color does not look right.  :Evil2:

----------


## szav

> The color does not look right.


It doesn't look right. Check out] and look at the BD Trenabol Depot real and fake pics.

----------


## sbeast007

mine are also a light coloured oil

----------


## Seajackal

It's fine from what I can see.

----------


## ...medX...

> Thanks for the response PrimoPup. I seen those photos on BD website. If you look at the top of the label it says " Trenabol Depot" and mine says "Trenabol Depot 100". That is why I think they are fake, but I am not 100% sure.


That doesn't mean that they are fake.

----------

